# PSA: Do you know this (alleged) MA instructor?



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2011)

If so, please call the police.  Obviously, everyone is presumed innocent until and unless convicted; but the police think this man may have been a martial arts instructor, and if anyone has information about him, please contact the police at the link below:

http://www.midhudsonnews.com/News/2011/February/10/Viggiano_arr-10Feb11.html


> ...it is believed Viggiano may have been a  martial arts instructor and  may have come in contact with other children.  Anyone who may have  information is asked to call Yonkers Police at  1-914-377-7200


----------

